# Anyone just switch the inserts and reuse the pocket diaper shell?



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm wondering if anyone simply bought more inserts with pocket diapers and reuse the pocket diaper shell by changing the inserts only?

If so, how often can you do that?


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you mean using the pocket diaper like a cover? As in, you put the absorbent material between the baby and the fleece? I've never heard of anybody doing that. A pocket diaper makes for a pretty expensive diaper cover, though it would certainly work. It might be good in a pinch if you have a shortage of covers.

If you mean stuff the diaper, use it, and then re-stuff the diaper with dry material to reuse without washing, that's not a good idea. Just because the lining of the pocket diaper feels dry that doesn't mean it's clean. Urine turns to ammonia pretty quickly. I'd be worried about diaper rash doing this.


----------



## Gabes Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

You can reuse AI2 diapers, but not pockets. The inserts, especially microfiber needs to go inside the pocket, and shouldn't touch the baby's skin. You wouldn't want to reuse a diaper that has pee or anything on the diaper. It can irritate the baby's skin.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

As PPs have said, I wouldn't reuse the diaper and change just the insert. Even though it feels dry it has still absorbed urine.


----------



## kickinitbabystyle (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabes Mommy* 
The inserts, especially microfiber needs to go inside the pocket, and shouldn't touch the baby's skin. You wouldn't want to reuse a diaper that has pee or anything on the diaper. It can irritate the baby's skin.

Yea, that


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't think of doing it on a regular basis. I wouldn't so it unless it was an 'emergency' like I had two diapers, but one needed to be changed and the snaps on the other diaper broke or if I was travelling and ran out of clean diapers and one of the other pee dirty diapers had mostly dried. It would have to be something drastic for me to do that.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I did that a few times. I only had a couple of pockets, given as hand-me-downs, and that was how they were explained to me. I didn't like doing it, though, because a) it was gross to reach in and get the wet liner and change it, b) it felt sort of like putting a dirty diaper back on my kid, and c) the liner got stinky.


----------



## Geordon (Jul 9, 2007)

I do it with Haute Pockets, if the pee wasn't a real soaker, and I am using infant prefolds as the insert. Will reuse once. We always use liners, so I felt DD's important parts were being protected with a fresh liner. Pulling wet inserts doesn't bother me -- nothing compared to swishing a poopy in the toilet to get it clean.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

nope. it'd have urine soaked into it. that would be pretty irritating to baby's skin, and also, icky.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ew. No.


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

I have AppleCheeks diapers and they are pocket diapers that can be used as all-in-twos as well.
I reuse the covers (as AI2s) and just switch out the flats all the time. I can't see why you wouldn't be able to do that with other pocket dipes too.


----------

